

Ask HN: which affordable SSD do you recommend for a mbp? - zemanel

Which affordable SSD do you recommend for a mbp?<p>I'm planning to replace the 5400 with a ~80G. there are a lot of reviews on the web and also reports of lots of bad/forged reviews, so i was interest to know which ones do you have persoanlly.
======
adbge
I've used Patriot, OCZ, and Intel's SSDs. I would recommend Intel over the
others. In my experience, the Intel drives are faster, higher quality, and
have much better support.

You might want to wait until the 25nm SLC SSD's hit market, which, if I had to
hazard a guess, will probably happen in January.
<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/08/16/intel_lyndonville/>

------
lzw
I also recommend intel, had one of the very early ones fail after a year, but
got quick no-questions replacement.

